
Reselling E-Books and the One-Penny Problem - davidw
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/03/14/reselling-e-books-and-the-one-penny-problem/
======
davidw
Used eBooks are an interesting problem. It'd be a shame if they managed to
patent the idea of each book being limited to X resells as a way to degrade
the value over time. It's pretty obvious if you think about it for a little
bit.

